
Beerplorer and Tinder = Beertinder - beerplorer
https://www.beerplorer.com/beertinder/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

